# Warum sind manche Bossgegner-Kämpfe durch verborgene Schwachstellen so unfair? Beispiel Wolfenstein New Order



## Herbboy (19. Juni 2015)

*Warum sind manche Bossgegner-Kämpfe durch verborgene Schwachstellen so unfair? Beispiel Wolfenstein New Order*

Ich hatte es immer wieder bei Spielen, dass ich bei einem Bossgegnerkampf nicht weiterkam und nach Lesen einer Komplettlösung dann dachte "wie soll man DAS denn ahnen? " - jetzt habe ich aktuell Wolfenstein - The new Order durchgespielt, da gab es gleich zwei solcher Fälle (*evlt Spoiler! ):*

- das Auge Londons, dieser riesige Kampfroboter mit drei Beinen, einem "Energieauge", Raketenwerfern und MGs. Ich hab versucht, die Schwachstellen ausfindig zu machen, und alles gegeben - aber es klappte nicht. Also Komplettlösung, und was muss ich da lesen: man muss die Raketenwerfer zerstören, dann auf das geeöfnete Auge schießen - so weit, so logisch. Aber DANN muss man ganz schnell UNTER das Ding laufen und von unten in eine Öffnung schießen - wie zur Hölle soll man denn bitte auf so was kommen? Zumal man komischerweise die MGs wiederum NICHT zerstören muss...  

- Totenkopf in seinem Mech-Anzug im Heizkeller. Ich hab aus allen Rohren gefeuert, immer wieder schrie Totenkopf auch auf, weil er offenbar getroffen wurde, aber ich bin 15 Mal gescheitert, auch weil 4-5 Minuten Kamp kein m² in dem Keller NICHT unter Flammen steht. Im Netz nachgesehen: wtf??? Man muss die Pilotenkanzel des Mech-Anzugs treffen, und zwar sollen auf normal dann ca 12-14 Raketentreffer reichen - okay, das hatte ich gemacht, auch schon ohne die Lösung zu lesen. Wo lag das Problem? Ganz einfach, WENN man es weiß: nach einem Treffer ist Totenkopf für einige Zeit unverwundbar - WTF??!?!?!? Und wer soll das bitte ahnen? Ich daher also etliche Raketen für nix verballert, weil ich das nicht wusste...


*(Kein Spoiler mehr) *
Kennt ihr solche Kämpfe auch? Es gibt genug Kämpfe, in denen man durch ein wenig umsehen und überlegen selber draufkommen kann, z.b. wenn man bei einem Endkampf merkt, dass vlt. einige Gegenstände in der "Arena" den Boss unterstützen und man diese erst zerstören muss, oder wenn man optisch deutlicher die Schwachstellen sehen kann, oder wenn man Apparate findet, die einem selber wiederum einen Vorteil verschaffen können, oder wenn man ganz eindeutig merkt, dass bestimmte Waffenarten ganz offenbar keinen Schaden anrichten, andere aber schon.  


[kleiner Spoiler]
z.B. wenn bei Totenkopf deutlich sichtbar kurz ein Schutzschild auftauchen würde nach einem Treffer, dann hätte man das auch selber merken können.  Und bei dem ersten Teil des Kampfes, wo man auf dem Dach gegen ihn kämpft und er einen Schutzschuld hat, hab ich nach einigem hektischen Rumlaufen gemerkt, dass wohl die beiden Luftschiffe etwas mit der Lösung des Problems zu tun  haben. 
[/kleiner Spoiler] 

Das war dann auch überhaupt nicht unfair. Ich versteh auch nicht, was das dann für eine Herausforderung sein soll, weil man so was ja nur per Zufall oder Komplettlösung rausfinden kann, und beim Zufall weiß man später vlt. gar nicht, warum es geklappt hat. Ich finde so was einfach nur unfair und eine ärgerliche Zeitverschwendung.


PS: vlt. hab ich ja bei meinen beiden Beispielen doch Hinweise auf die "Lösung" bekommen, diese aber einfach übersehen/überhört?


----------



## MichaelG (19. Juni 2015)

Da haben die Kampfstylisten über das Ziel hinausgeschossen. Klar, wenn ich als Programmierer das so mache weiß ich es. Aber die anderen? Da hat den Leuten das Hineinversetzen in die Kunden gefehlt. Man wollte neue Herausforderungen, schuf aber unlogische, von Außenstehenden nicht erkennbare Herausforderungen für die Boss-Siege.


----------



## golani79 (19. Juni 2015)

Hatte mit den Gegnern in Wolfenstein eigentlich keine Probleme - und Schwachstellen bei Bossgegnern ausfindig zu machen, war früher auch irgendwie an der Tagesordnung.
Nur sind halt heutzutage viele Spiele einfach so einfach, dass es in solchen Fällen dann für viele wohl ein wenig seltsam erscheint, wenn man keinen Schaden macht, obwohl man voll draufhält.


----------



## MichaelG (19. Juni 2015)

Die Schwachstellen sollten aber auch logisch sein. Und kein Godmode nach dem 1. Treffer z.B.


----------



## Herbboy (19. Juni 2015)

golani79 schrieb:


> Hatte mit den Gegnern in Wolfenstein eigentlich keine Probleme


 und bei den beiden Beispielen? Woher wusstest du denn das mit dem Auge Londons? 



> und Schwachstellen bei Bossgegnern ausfindig zu machen, war früher auch irgendwie an der Tagesordnung.


 Erstens gab es auch vor zig Jahren solche "irrsinnig" versteckten Schwachstellen, und zweitens sage ich ja nix gegen Schwachstellen finden allgemein - aber die Schwachstellen müssen auch ohne Kommissar Zufall zu sehen oder durch ein wenig Überlegen zu finden sein. 



> Nur sind halt heutzutage viele Spiele einfach so einfach, dass es in solchen Fällen dann für viele wohl ein wenig seltsam erscheint, wenn man keinen Schaden macht, obwohl man voll draufhält.


 Ich rede ja nicht von "voll draufhalten", egal an welcher Stelle man den Gegner trifft - aber wenn ich einen Gegner an einer bestimmten Stelle treffe und er dann eine klare Treffer-Reaktion zeigt, woher soll ich dann ahnen, dass er nach dem Treffer dann erst mal für 10-20 Sekunden unverwundbar ist und meine weiteren Treffer GAR keinen Schaden anrichten? Das ist einfach nur unfair und unlogisch. In dem Fall (Totenkopf) wäre es im Gegenteil viel logischer gewesen, dass der Treffer GENAU auf die Schwachstelle ihn dann für einige Sekunden verwundbar macht, d.h. man muss die Schwachstelle treffen, um danach überhaupt erst Schaden zu verursachen. Das würde Sinn machen. Aber dass er unverwundbar ist nach EINEM Treffer? Das ist einfach nur ärgerlicher Bullshit.

Vor allem wenn es auch gar keine Schadensanzeige/Lebensbalken gibt, dann weiß man das erst Recht nicht.  Die können es ja ruhig schwer machen, die Schwachstellen zu treffen, und dem Gegner auch viele Hitpoints geben - aber die Schwachstellen müssen auch irgendwie logisch erkennbar sein, und zwar nicht nur für Hardcoregamer, die jede noch so abgefahrene Idee kennen und auch die für Normalspieler an sich bescheuertste Idee umsetzen wie zB mit frisch aufgeladener Energiewaffe unter eine Hochhaus-hohe Killermaschine zu laufen, bei der noch nicht alle Waffen zerstört wurden...


----------



## Spassbremse (19. Juni 2015)

Ich sehe das wie Herbboy. Ein gewisses Feedback wäre schon wünschenswert, bei manchen Spielen ist das einfach nur frustrierendes Trial & Error. Nicht gegen Herausforderungen, aber diese sollten ansatzweise FAIR gestaltet sein.

Allerdings ist das heute lange nicht mehr so "fies" wie früher. Ich erinnere mich zumindest an ein RPG (Name entfallen), da konnte man einen wichtigen Bossgegner nur mit einem bestimmten magischen Schwert besiegen, das man ziemlich am Anfang finden konnte. Wenn man das übersehen hatte/verkauft/anderweitig entsorgt, dann konnte man den Kampf knicken. Es gab *imho* ein paar Hinweise, aber wenn man nicht sehr genau aufgepasst hat, sah man entsprechend dumm aus der Wäsche.


----------



## DarkKnight1993 (19. Juni 2015)

Mir fällt da als bestes Beispiel Mario 64 ein. Es war Weihnachten und ich habe meine N64 mit Mario geschenkt bekommen. Whoaaa geil erst mal an die Steuerung gewöhnen usw und so fort... Irgendwann steh ich bei König Bob Omb auf diesem unglaublich hohen Hügel und ich finde herais, dass ich ich hochheben kann. Was mache ich? Natürlich schmeiße ich ihn diesen riesigen Berg runter. Er kommt aber einfach wieder munter hochgesprungen. Ich dachte naja machst das einfach noch ein paar mal irgendwann gibt er schon den Geist auf, aber falsch gedacht, er springt immer wieder hoch  Irgendwann kommen wir dann auf die glorreiche Idee, ihn einfach auf den Boden zu schneißen, und siehe da, plötzlich krümmt der Alte sich vor Schmerzen! Man merke sich die Logik: 50 Meter in die Tiefe stürzen -> vollkommen OK aber 2 m geworfen werden -> Todesurteil


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (19. Juni 2015)

Dass es so schwere Boss-Gegner überhaupt noch gibt ist doch fast schon ein Wunder. Heutzutage werden einem die Schwachpunkte von großen Brocken farblich markiert oder symbolisch gedeutet, da muss man schon total blind und begriffsstutzig sein um da nicht weiter zu kommen.

Da hört sich Wolfenstein von Schwierigkeitsgrad fast schon anspruchsvoll an... Blöd nur dass ich die Reihe total öde finde, sonst würde es mich womöglich reizen.


----------



## golani79 (20. Juni 2015)

Bin bei dem Boss auch ein paarmal gestorben, aber irgendwann hatte ich es raus.

Ist schon länger her, dass ich es gespielt habe, aber wahrscheinlich hab ich einfach versch. Sachen ausprobiert.
Da ich auch ziemlich breitgefächert versch. Genres spiele, hatte ich auch schon den einen oder anderen Boss in anderen Spielen, der verwundbar war, kurz bevor er gefeuert hat und sich die "Schießscharte" geöffnet hat.
Und da man ja in den Tunneln unterhalt unterwegs ist, kann man schon auch mal nen Blick von unten auf das Ding werfen und sieht so, dass sich dort was öffnet.
Das Muster hat man ja auch schon vorher, bei seinen Raketenabschussvorrichtungen und dem Auge - leuchtet auch alles schön und schreit förmlich "schieß auf mich" 

Sicher, dass der unverwundbar ist nach nem Treffer? Hab mir jetzt nochmal ein Video angeschaut - 15-16 Granaten auf die Kanzel (ohne nach nem Treffer zu warten) und der knickt ein zum Finishen.

Und oben gibt er ja eh den Tipp, dass er seine Kraft aus dem Himmel, direkt aus Valhalla zieht.


----------



## Herbboy (20. Juni 2015)

Ich hab auf mittlerem Level 20-25 Granaten direkt aufs Cockpit gesetzt: der stand immer noch... nachdem ich die "Lösung" gelesen hatte: Treffer, erstmal in Deckung, warten, schießen, Treffer usw., nach 11-12 Raketen war er dann down.

Und bei dem Auge Londons: ich bin rumgelaufen wie ein Irrer, ich bin auch NICHT gestorben, aber ich bin halt verzweifelt daran, was man noch beschießen kann- ich hab zuerst vermutet, dass man vlt. 30 Mal das Auge treffen muss, also einfach nur mehr Geduld - aber ich hab nichts davon gesehen, dass der "am Arsch" ne Öffnung hat, in die man Ballern könnte - und selbst wenn doch: dann hätte ich damit gerechnet, dass man auch erst die MG-"Kniescheiben" zerstören muss, was aber gar nicht geht.


----------



## Elektrostuhl (20. Juni 2015)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Und bei dem Auge Londons: ich bin rumgelaufen wie ein Irrer, ich bin auch NICHT gestorben, aber ich bin halt verzweifelt daran, was man noch beschießen kann- ich hab zuerst vermutet, dass man vlt. 30 Mal das Auge treffen muss, also einfach nur mehr Geduld - aber ich hab nichts davon gesehen, dass der "am Arsch" ne Öffnung hat, in die man Ballern könnte - und selbst wenn doch: dann hätte ich damit gerechnet, dass man auch erst die MG-"Kniescheiben" zerstören muss, was aber gar nicht geht.



Beim Auge Londons bekommst du über Funk gesagt, wie du vorgehen musst. Beim General Totenkopf hat sich bei mir die Oldschool-Variante bewährt, alles in den Blechhaufen zu ballern was geht und sich dabei möglichst nicht treffen zu lassen. Zu wissen, dass er nach einem Volltreffer kurz unverwundbar ist, macht es (im normalen Schwierigkeitsgrad) nur "eleganter".    

Ich finde aber auch, dass das Finden von verborgenen Schwachstellen bei einem Endgegner irgendwie dazugehört. Zumindest bin ich mit Spielen so groß geworden. Das hat u.U, auch mal eine Woche oder länger gebraucht. Auf der anderen Seite erhält die Auseinandersetzung mit so einem Gegner dann auch eine persönliche Note und sorgt für diese Verbindung mit dem Spieler. Ich meine General Totenkopf ... der Name ... dieser Endkampf ... auf extrem ... ich habe es wirklich genossen ihn am Schluss nicht direkt zu erlösen und gehofft, er würde wieder in seinen beschi**enen Mech steigen, wenn ich seinen Tod nur lange genug hinauszögern würde.


----------



## Herbboy (20. Juni 2015)

Elektrostuhl schrieb:


> Beim Auge Londons bekommst du über Funk gesagt, wie du vorgehen musst.


 das muss ich dann in der Hektik überhört haben - vlt. hätte der Funkspruch da wiederholt werden sollen, wenn die KI merkt, dass ich minutenlang "stur" einen Abstand zu dem Boss halte und verzweifelt versuche, auch die MGs zu zerstören und zwischendurch 30 Mal ins Auge schieße, ohne dass das Ding endlich fällt... 



> Beim General Totenkopf hat sich bei mir die Oldschool-Variante bewährt, alles in den Blechhaufen zu ballern was geht und sich dabei möglichst nicht treffen zu lassen. Zu wissen, dass er nach einem Volltreffer kurz unverwundbar ist, macht es (im normalen Schwierigkeitsgrad) nur "eleganter".


 ersteres hab ich ja zuerst auch versucht, aber trotz zahlreicher Treffer (von denen dann halt - wie ich nachher erfuhr - etliche "ungültig" waren wg. der Unverwundbarkeit) ging der nie down, bevor wiederum ICH keine Chance mehr hatte, weil es keinen sicheren Ort mehr im Keller gab durch die ganzen brennenden Leitungen...    




> Ich finde aber auch, dass das Finden von verborgenen Schwachstellen bei einem Endgegner irgendwie dazugehört.


 klar, aber es sollte logisch sein und auch erkennbar, wenn man drauf achtet. Dass der Gegner unverwundbar ist nach einem Treffer, wie soll man das wissen? 



> Zumindest bin ich mit Spielen so groß geworden. Das hat u.U, auch mal eine Woche oder länger gebraucht.


  Also, so ein Spiel hätte ich dann schon längst frustriert in die Ecke geworfen... ^^   Ich spiele selber schon seit den 90er Jahren, aber manche Bossgegner sind halt einfach total unfair und unlogisch bezüglich der Frage, ob und wie man Schwachstellen findet. Das ist doch dann auch weder eine Kunst noch eine Herausforderung, wenn man per Trial&Error 100 Varianten ausprobieren muss, um dann zufällig die "Lösung" zu finden... 




> Auf der anderen Seite erhält die Auseinandersetzung mit so einem Gegner dann auch eine persönliche Note und sorgt für diese Verbindung mit dem Spieler. Ich meine General Totenkopf ... der Name ... dieser Endkampf ... auf extrem ... ich habe es wirklich genossen ihn am Schluss nicht direkt zu erlösen und gehofft, er würde wieder in seinen beschi**enen Mech steigen, wenn ich seinen Tod nur lange genug hinauszögern würde.


 klar, und ich sag ja auch nicht, dass es "leicht" sein sollte. Aber unlogische/nicht erkennbare Schwächen/Stärken sind das falsche Mittel. Denn NACHDEM ich wusste, dass er nach einem Treffer unverwundbar ist für einige Zeit, war der Kampf wiederum ZU leicht und schnell vorbei. Besser und logischer wäre gewesen, wenn der erst nach einem Volltreffer überhaupt verwundbar wäre für ein paar Sekunden, vlt. sogar nur am Rücken, um es etwas schwerer zu machen, und dann muss man diese Phase der Verwundbarkeit 10-15 Mal ausnutzen, bis man dann endlich seine Hitpoints auf Null gebracht hat. Das wäre dann schwer, man muss merken, dass es diese Phase der Verwundbarkeit gibt, aber es wäre nicht abwegig wie die Sache mit der Unverwundbarkeit.


Die beiden Kämpfe waren jetzt auch nur Beispiele - es gibt da natürlich noch viele weitere solcher Fälle.


----------

